# NFAA results ???



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

any NFAA results so far, going into day 2 now and haven't heard anything


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I can't get the NFAA home page to load.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

I was able to get connected to the website, but I can't find any results anywhere.....

So I go to where it says Tournaments, and a little drop down list comes up with the following choices:

Calendar
Results
Vegas
Indoor Nats
First Dakota Classic
Sponsors

The National FIELD ARCHERY Association doesn't even have a direct link to the NFAA Outdoor NATS on their site? You gotta go through the calendar just to get to the Outdoor Nats page? Why don't they abandon the Field part of NFAA and just rename themselves the NIAA for Indoor archery, I mean seriously, they don't even have a quick way to get to their biggest FIELD event??????? A web master needs a shakeup.

Of course, once I actually found Outdoor Nats....no links for results....

So, lets go to Tournaments---Results---Outdoor Nats----2008 - 2013, but nothing on 2014......So I guess if you want to find any results you better have an alternate source other than the NFAA, apparently it is a secret.


----------



## markdenis (Sep 7, 2010)

With today's technology, posting and updating scores from any sporting event should almost be instant.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

They were posted on the board in the lobby of the shooting center.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

https://www.nfaausa.com/sites/default/files/Outdoor Results After Thursday_0.xls


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

It is SATURDAY....and there should have been PRO Scores posted from Friday, but NOTHING.

I see that the top two in A-M-FS are two that I shoot with...Illinins - - Steve Stover and Mike Flier...good news for them Another person in A-F-FS that I shot with is Kathy Pindell who is in 3rd place after two days of shooting!

It is sad that scores are NOT on the webp-site...It isn't like there are 2,000 archers competing. They had 'em up at Vegas promptly...and a NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP tournament deserves better treatment than this!

It is like the NFAA really needs to get rid of the "FIELD" out of their name, since FIELD archery is playing 4th fiddle!


----------



## Triangle FS (Dec 28, 2009)

Go to the NFAA main page. Scoll to the bottom of the main page and you will see it.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Triangle FS said:


> Go to the NFAA main page. Scoll to the bottom of the main page and you will see it.


The results for the PROS are NOT there!

Good GAWD...what is so tough about posting scores for about 50 people?

field14 (tom D.)


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

field14 said:


> *It is SATURDAY*....and there should have been PRO Scores posted from Friday, but NOTHING.
> 
> I see that the top two in A-M-FS are two that I shoot with...Illinins - - Steve Stover and Mike Flier...good news for them Another person in A-F-FS that I shot with is Kathy Pindell who is in 3rd place after two days of shooting!
> 
> ...


No Tom, it's Friday. Pro's should be about half way through first round. I'm old and retired, so had to look in the bottom right hand corner of this puter to be sure.

Definitely more time and energy spent on indoor.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

TNMAN said:


> No Tom, it's Friday. Pro's should be about half way through first round. I'm old and retired, so had to look in the bottom right hand corner of this puter to be sure.
> 
> Definitely more time and energy spent on indoor.


What a bozo I are! Dang it. I seem to think every day is Saturday...can't keep 'em straight. It is nice to see close shooting friends at the top of the leaderboard. Steve Stover and Mike Flier vie for titles around here all the time. Mike stepped UP from Seniors to Adult for this competition; he's not ready to give in to being a "senior" quite yet, hahahaha.
Kathy also moved from Senior Women's Freestyle to Adult Women's Freestyle to see if she can win yet another National Title in 2014. This time in Adult Freestyle. If she accomplishes this, it will be another National title in Adult Female Freestyle since her first on in 1974 at Golden Colorado! I'm rooting for her to accomplish this...some 40 years later.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

curious how this is working , its advertised as a 3/5 shoot but the animal round is on sunday, so if you shoot the first two days you have to stay and wait to shoot on Sunday? is this correct


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

field14 said:


> The results for the PROS are NOT there!
> 
> Good GAWD...what is so tough about posting scores for about 50 people?
> 
> field14 (tom D.)


Simply amazing.. If you want to know so quick, then come to the tournament instead of whining and complaining about what you think the NFAA does wrong online for no reason. Plus, you can be a day early.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

r49740 said:


> Simply amazing.. If you want to know so quick, then come to the tournament instead of whining and complaining about what you think the NFAA does wrong online for no reason. Plus, you can be a day early.


Has ya happened to look at the other posts which are also complaining that there weren't any results up after two days of shooting? Or is it simply pick on field14 day? Those others obviously aren't there either...so dang it pick on them too!
Also, are YOU there?


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/fieldarchery

You still up, Tom??? Scores are at http://www.nfaausa.com/outdoor-nationals-2014, ----I got a message saying it takes Office to view.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Hey Tom, both Mike and Steve are shooting in the SMFS division - and doing very well.

>>------->


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

field14 said:


> Has ya happened to look at the other posts which are also complaining that there weren't any results up after two days of shooting? Or is it simply pick on field14 day? Those others obviously aren't there either...so dang it pick on them too!
> Also, are YOU there?


Yep. I did. I told them to look at the board in the lobby of the shooting center. Scores were posted before 6pm every night along with target assignments. Also, they asked where the scores were. You whined and complained about scores for people who haven't even shot yet, tried to throw NFAA under the buss for it. Same thing as always though, don't show up and stay home to complain about what isn't. 

And yes I'm here. Shot all 3 days so far, 3 points back off leader, shot two pb, and enjoyed every second of it. Plus, off the course by 1:30 every day... Not the proclaimed 7 pm with 9 hours of shooting. I wonder if anyone ever feels pretty ridiculous for having a large battle with foot in mouth disease.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

:fish: :happy1: LOL...congrats on the two PB's!!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

r49740 said:


> Yep. I did. I told them to look at the board in the lobby of the shooting center. Scores were posted before 6pm every night along with target assignments. Also, they asked where the scores were. You whined and complained about scores for people who haven't even shot yet, tried to throw NFAA under the buss for it. Same thing as always though, don't show up and stay home to complain about what isn't.
> 
> And yes I'm here. Shot all 3 days so far, 3 points back off leader, shot two pb, and enjoyed every second of it. Plus, off the course by 1:30 every day... Not the proclaimed 7 pm with 9 hours of shooting. I wonder if anyone ever feels pretty ridiculous for having a large battle with foot in mouth disease.


Good for you on the PB's and also being fortunate enough to be able to go to the event, too! It is also nice to be off the courses early in the day, too. However, when the tournament is at Darrington, the time on the course is quite a bit longer; likely due to the terrain and "toughness" of the courses with regard to climbing them and "figuring out the cuts", even when most do have the cut charts or equipment to aid them figuring out the cuts.

Which division are you shooting in? The Pros had some pretty great scores yesterday....a 558 with 91 spots out of 112 shots is really something! Could be a very tight race this year, unlike last year's competition.

How's the weather?


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Scores thru Saturday. https://www.nfaausa.com/sites/default/files/Scores After Saturday.pdf


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

TNMAN said:


> Scores thru Saturday. https://www.nfaausa.com/sites/default/files/Scores After Saturday.pdf


Jesse B is sure living up to his nickname of "The Freakshow"...good gawd...559 with 95X's on the hunter round?

I see that the ASMFS is a two horse race between Mike Flier and Steve Stover who are only one point apart going into tomorrow's animal round! These two compete against each other all the time, and have for years. It will be interesting to see who comes out on top.


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

Weather has been excellent. 60's in the morning and upper 70's to low 80's as highs. Basically no wind all week (yes amazing for SD) This afternoon was the worst at about 8 mph breeze. Ranges are nice and well run tournament.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

field14 said:


> Jesse B is sure living up to his nickname of "The Freakshow"...good gawd...559 with 95X's on the hunter round?


Yep. 11 point lead is in the bag. Jesse definitely has a firm grip on best field shooter of the decade---arguably best ever, but I can't help but notice that the plus one scoring for X's has not resulted in (as advertised) more exciting finishes in pro div---actually, quite the opposite. With the old 560 (dots are good enough) scoring, there would have been a BUNCH of guys within 5 points of the lead (including Jesse starting a point back) going into the animals. At 62, I am not likely to shoot pro div in the future, but if I did, would be voting against plus one if given the chance.

OK. Just looked on the facebook page and Jesse, Erica Jones, & Roger Willet are the 2014 outdoor pro champs.


----------



## Paradox (Nov 7, 2002)

So the page says "final results", but there's no animal round score. ???


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

It would be my guess that with all that is going on this afternoon with the end of the Nationals, dedication and opening of the new museum, archers appreation lunch, opening of the Worlds which includes the parade of Nations they have not had enough time to update the scores. I left there at 1:00 pm and the place was a mad house.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Go to the tournaments pull down at the top of the page and you can see all of the results. My fault still no animal round


----------



## ctarcher (Jun 7, 2002)

OK, so when will the animal round results be posted to see the Final Final results?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I was there for my 1st ever Nationals. I had a great time, thought everything was well organized & "the shooters" were well taken care of. Most were off ranges by 2pm each day. Scores were posted "there" in a timely fashion with target assignments. Back in my younger days I was on the "working" end of events & personally, this event went extremely well. The stay at homers just have to be patient, technology era or not. The ceremonies were great but yes, it was a hustle bustle place.. I shot tons of pics & will do a pic thread recap once I get all them edited. Group pic was taken of all Bowl winners (1st places) so maybe you'll see some of your bud's. Only one I knew was inductee Dean Pridgeon.


----------



## ahunter55swife (Aug 4, 2014)

Did a thread (Field Archery Forum) with heavy photo recap & many receiving awards + more..


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

results???????????


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

results are up: https://www.nfaausa.com/sites/default/files/Final Scores Outdoor Nationals.pdf


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Lots of very close battles. Among the best was in the Adult Senior Men's Freestyle where Mike Flier and Steve Stover were neck and neck, with Mike winning out by one point. They tied in score for Sunday's animal round, too!

3 way tie for 3rd in AFFS was a tight battle, too. Wonder how they broke that tie? I don't think Adults counted "X's"???

Log jam in PMFS after 3rd place, but the top two were separated by quite a margin.


----------



## gcab (Mar 24, 2010)

field14 said:


> Lots of very close battles. Among the best was in the Adult Senior Men's Freestyle where Mike Flier and Steve Stover were neck and neck, with Mike winning out by one point. They tied in score for Sunday's animal round, too!
> 
> 3 way tie for 3rd in AFFS was a tight battle, too. Wonder how they broke that tie? I don't think Adults counted "X's"???
> 
> Log jam in PMFS after 3rd place, but the top two were separated by quite a margin.



Why wonder? Why not just read the rule book? It's pretty simple


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

field14 said:


> Lots of very close battles. Among the best was in the Adult Senior Men's Freestyle where Mike Flier and Steve Stover were neck and neck, with Mike winning out by one point. They tied in score for Sunday's animal round, too!
> 
> 3 way tie for 3rd in AFFS was a tight battle, too. Wonder how they broke that tie? I don't think Adults counted "X's"???
> 
> Log jam in PMFS after 3rd place, but the top two were separated by quite a margin.


using regular scoring, PMFS going into sunday the top nine were within 5 points and the order was shuffled a bit


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

wolf44 said:


> using regular scoring, PMFS going into sunday the top nine were within 5 points and the order was shuffled a bit


Yeah, the new scoring has had first place decided two years in a row after the Hunter round. Under the regular scoring rule, Schaff would have been in first, not Jesse. Kind of ironic since the new rule was put into place to knock Jesse off the top.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

ccwilder3 said:


> Yeah, the new scoring has had first place decided two years in a row after the Hunter round. Under the regular scoring rule,* Schaff would have been in first, *not Jesse. Kind of ironic since the new rule was put into place to knock Jesse off the top.


Don't think anyone can or should say that with any assurance. And in a way, it disrespects both shooters. They were not playing the old game. Most pro's would tell you the same thing. 

But hey, I'm with you on not liking plus one scoring. Personally, I want to see some shoot offs, more excitement, and less separation in what constitutes really great scores.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

It is in no way disrespectful to either shooter, just a statement of fact based on the scores posted.

Do you think this will be the last year of this scoring system?


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok. I see that. And it is only natural to compare the raw scores. But this is what I meant: to make that statement, one has to assume that both shooters would practice and prepare for both games exactly the same, use the same setup, site, strategy, and on down the line. We would not be giving each shooter much credit for being able to change or think. Can't help but think that there has to be a TREMENDOUS amount of mental adjustment---which is the biggest difference when comparing raw scores. It makes a difference in how hard someone can grind it out when they are suddenly either way behind or way ahead. Anyway, I apologize for not explaining better what I meant. When I go back and read that, it was a slap in your face---and that was not intended or warranted.

No idea about whether pro div wants to continue with plus one. It was a genuine effort to improve the game, whether you or I like it or not. These sort of decisions should always be up to pro div as a whole, and the directors generally will go along if it looks good on paper. Though just a Joe, I want pro div to succeed and want to see it where a guy doesn't have to win to make money.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

There was a vote for the +1 scoring, and looks like it will be going away starting next year.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

the +1 scoring may have been a good way of scoring x`s just should have been for all classes amatuer and pro all year long,it really does show who is the better archer most of the time.the NFAA needs a change like this x counting +1 it just may help the future of the NFAA ?


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

r49740 said:


> There was a vote for the +1 scoring, and looks like it will be going away starting next year.


No there was a proposed agenda item created based on the section pro reps reporting what each of their respective sectional pros stated they wanted. The proposed agenda item now goes back with the sectional pro rep to have input from their pros. If the pros in their section don't like it they can "vote" no. If the majority of a respective section pros vote no I would feel like it's the section pro reps responsibility to vote no. 

So it's not cut and dried yet


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

wolf44 said:


> No there was a proposed agenda item created based on the section pro reps reporting what each of their respective sectional pros stated they wanted. The proposed agenda item now goes back with the sectional pro rep to have input from their pros. If the pros in their section don't like it they can "vote" no. If the majority of a respective section pros vote no I would feel like it's the section pro reps responsibility to vote no.
> 
> So it's not cut and dried yet


Dan, any idea of the general sentiment concerning the scoring among, the Pro's?


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

TNMAN said:


> Ok. I see that. And it is only natural to compare the raw scores. But this is what I meant: to make that statement, one has to assume that both shooters would practice and prepare for both games exactly the same, use the same setup, site, strategy, and on down the line. We would not be giving each shooter much credit for being able to change or think. Can't help but think that there has to be a TREMENDOUS amount of mental adjustment---which is the biggest difference when comparing raw scores. It makes a difference in how hard someone can grind it out when they are suddenly either way behind or way ahead. Anyway, I apologize for not explaining better what I meant. *When I go back and read that, it was a slap in your face*---and that was not intended or warranted.
> 
> No idea about whether pro div wants to continue with plus one. It was a genuine effort to improve the game, whether you or I like it or not. These sort of decisions should always be up to pro div as a whole, and the directors generally will go along if it looks good on paper. Though just a Joe, I want pro div to succeed and want to see it where a guy doesn't have to win to make money.


Not at all, I understood where you were coming from. No offense taken.

I completely agree that this is up to the Pro's to decide for their division. 

I would strongly oppose this if they tried to apply this all divisions.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

I think it's probably split. The ones who are for it were vocal at the meeting. Nothing was going to get done at the general pro meeting. It was just an informational meeting to hand out the pro proposals, so there really was no reason to argue about it. 

This goes to anyone who is a pro, if you have an opinion about any of the proposals, voice your opinion to them. They are elected by you and work for you.


----------



## ahunter55swife (Aug 4, 2014)

The photographer covering the 5 days of NFAA Nationals has posted Photo Albums by each day + awards. Excellent photo coverage & I don't think he missed anyone. He has continued to post photo albums by day for the Worlds now. Check it out. Great job in photo coverage for sure.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

wolf44 said:


> using regular scoring, PMFS going into sunday the top nine were within 5 points and the order was shuffled a bit


The key is "regular scoring" which with the NEW 6-ring scoring no longer applies, now does it? "regular scoring" in the PRO Divisions doesn't mean squat anymore. It was OVER after the hunter round on Saturday, and 2nd place was OVER, too. It only tightened up from 3rd on down.


----------

